# IBM WebSphere Portal Server



## Elecktra_Claire (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi I'm installing websphere portal server 6.1 on win xp 32 bit. Do i need any other application to finish up this installation? I got correct version installer and facing failure installation for it. :upset: :upset:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

What version of 6.1 are you installing?

Here are the system requirements for each: https://www-304.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=swg27019480

Make sure your version of windows is up to date using live update.


----------



## Elecktra_Claire (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, I finish up installation part but I cannot start portal server as a window service.


----------

